# Xbox 360 Adds Voice Control To Your Home Theater



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

The Future of TV Begins Now on Xbox 360

"A revolution is happening in the living room. Xbox 360 is transforming how you enjoy TV entertainment and is giving you the power to control it with your voice. The next generation of TV entertainment begins with the announcement by Microsoft Corp. of the launch of an all-new Xbox 360 experience including the first group of new, custom applications from world leading TV and entertainment content providers on Xbox LIVE."

Full Story Here

*In addition to voice controlled search, Microsoft expects to gradually roll out pay TV channels, saying it has lined up 40 leading TV and entertainment providers around the world as of October.*


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I may have to buy a Kinect now, being Disabled has stopped me from getting the Kinect because I have very limited movement. But voice activation opens a whole new world for many.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

HarpoonIPA said:


> I may have to buy a Kinect now, being Disabled has stopped me from getting the Kinect because I have very limited movement. But voice activation opens a whole new world for many.


That sounds fantastic!

I believe Microsoft is planning on a version of Kinect for the PC as well, although for the voice piece all you really need is a decent microphone.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> That sounds fantastic!
> 
> I believe Microsoft is planning on a version of Kinect for the PC as well, although for the voice piece all you really need is a decent microphone.


Very exciting, now only if MS would create a browser for us to surf the web on the 360


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

> The downside of *Microsoftâ€™s *(MSFT) latest product is that itâ€™s difficult to describe in a nutshellÂ­, and thatâ€™s always important to marketing types. Is it a souped-up Xbox game console? A replacement for your TVâ€™s cable box and remote control? A TV that listens when you speak, and responds to your gestures? The answer is â€œyes,â€ and by the way, itâ€™s free.





> Instead, you get a modern interface for television, one thatâ€™s familiar to anyone whoâ€™s ever used a cell phone, never mind a smartphone. You search programming using familiar Internet search engine functionality -- Microsoftâ€™s own Bing, of course, but stripped down to the essentials of entertainment programming.
> 
> Or, you can just speak up and tell it what you want.


http://www.minyanville.com/businessmarkets/articles/Xbox-Xbox-360-dell-Xbox-Live/12/6/2011/id/38227?camp=syndication&medium=portals&from=yahoo

I have no interest in xBox or anything similar, but this could be interesting if it can apply to a PC.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Sledge Hammer! said:


> http://www.minyanvil...tals&from=yahoo
> 
> I have no interest in xBox or anything similar, but this could be interesting if it can apply to a PC.


Rumor is, they are making it for the PC to work with Windows 8


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

HarpoonIPA said:


> Rumor is, they are making it for the PC to work with Windows 8


That would make sense. I read a column yesterday that was of the opinion that there are not too many people excited about jumping to W8. It's not that they are nervous about doing so or see W8 as a negative, they just don't see a pressing need. W7 may be too good?

Most are very happy with W7, so there is not a lot of buzz or excitement in the air about it. (Many are still on XP and are happy too.)

Making Kinect an exclusive could help sales of W8.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> That would make sense. I read a column yesterday that was of the opinion that there are not too many people excited about jumping to W8. It's not that they are nervous about doing so or see W8 as a negative, they just don't see a pressing need. W7 may be too good?
> 
> Most are very happy with W7, so there is not a lot of buzz or excitement in the air about it. (Many are still on XP and are happy too.)
> 
> Making Kinect an exclusive could help sales of W8.


I was using XP until I needed a new PC around 5 or 6 months ago. And I wouldn't even think about getting W8 until I need another new PC 4 or 5 years down the road.


----------

